# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Westeros - by Tear

## Gandwarf

*Map* (Click to enlarge)




*Created in:* Photoshop 

*Review*

Tear has recently created a masterpiece using Pasis' tutorial. It's called Westeros and it depicts a continent many of us know and have come to love. It's because most of the story of George R. R. Martin's "Song of Ice and Fire" novel series takes place in these lands. 

Tear has created a beautiful map that we think not only appeals to fans, but to all of us.

Tear says:Here is my take on a map of Westeros. It's just a fan project, and of course all the copyright stuff belongs to those who deal with copyright stuff. It's done with Photoshop, a mouse, a tablet, and lots of hair pulling. I did a lot of research, but some locations are quite difficult to locate exactly from the text descriptions. Here you have the best I could do without calling Mr. Martin himself.
*Original Thread*
To go to the original thread click here.

----------


## Ascension

Let me be the first to say, dude, you're better than I.  Very well done, my friend.

----------


## Gandwarf

> Let me be the first to say, dude, you're better than I.  Very well done, my friend.


Thanks!
Oh wait, you weren't addressing me  :Frown:

----------


## Steel General

Again I say well done Tear! 

Hopefully we won't have to wait to long for a comment from Mr. Martin himself.

----------


## AslanC

Breath taking sir!

----------


## tfwoods3

Very cool, I love it.

----------


## ravells

Fabulous work! Well done! A real masterpiece!

----------


## cereth

Simply amazing. So much awesomeness I don't even know where to begin.

Of course the subject of the map makes it all the more cool. This is one of the finest maps I have seen posted on this site.

----------


## pasis

Very fine pick. This sure is worth the award.

----------


## DungeonMasterGaz

I'm not familiar with the setting, but it's a beautiful map. Work like this deserves to be published. Really well done

DMG

----------


## Scorpius

Absolutely agree with Gaz. High quality stuff.

----------


## vgunn

Very, very good.

----------


## Tear

Thanks to all who replied and also thanks to the Guild for making this project a featured one.

There is one thing I want to say.
Pasis took the time to write a tutorial, which motivated me to do this in the first place. Of course my own style might be in there since I tweaked a lot, but that tutorial is what got me started. So, to all of you who take the time to write all those awesome tutorials, they are much appreciated.

----------


## Karro

A _very_ well-deserved pick.  This map is gorgeous.  The talent on these boards never ceases to amaze me.

----------


## DevinNight

That map is great. When I go back to re-read those books I will be printing this out as a poster just to reference and admire the beauty of the work.

-D

----------


## Narwen

It is awesome! One of the best westeros map!

----------


## dmagrath

very cool buddy. I especially like the authentic looking renaissance background filler. Good stuff! +1

----------


## LonewandererD

Its this map that rekindled my interest in the book series, hell i actually use this map instead of the one in the book now, BRAVO! dear sir bravo! We need an applause smilie for this map.

----------


## jerriecan

Fantastic work!  :Smile:

----------


## Depassage

Really great work!

----------


## RPG Ike

I'm sure you don't need to hear even more praise, but that map is really impressive. I don't know maps all that well, but I love GRR's series and your work here is professional calibre awesome. Thanks for sharing it with us.

----------


## vgunn

Stunning! 

Very well done.  :Smile:

----------


## Star Eagle

Truly Spectacular... I have an awful sense of direction from reading and would have put Winterfell Further North, and most foolish of all Dorn to the West, which would illustrate how bad I am at getting locations from prose.
If and when I read the books again, I shall use your map as a reference!

----------


## swampwater

That is such a beautiful map. Now I def need to brush up on my PS skills a bit more.

----------


## AdmiralBlue

This map makes me very jealous.  Good work.

----------


## illustranaut

Still can't get over how awesome your map is! I'm afraid these books had passed me by, but your map gave me the nudge I needed, just finished the game of thrones now starting a clash of kings, So a double thanks for your amazing map and the heads up on a great series of books!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ramah

I am envious of you reading these for the first time. They are fantastic. In fact, the only thing that isn't amazing about these books is the increasingly long wait for the next one. :S

----------


## RjBeals

i know i've commented on this before, but just came back and saw it again. Gorgeous. I don't know the book series behind this map, but I still wouldn't mind having a print of this on my wall  :Smile:  

You must be a graphic designer by trade, or in some profession that uses Photoshop.

----------


## pnewman15

It's such a nice map that it makes me want to re-read the books while I have the map up on my screen for easy reference.

----------


## moondog

WOW!!! I really CAN'T think of anything that would make it BETTER, but perhaps something that would make it more informative (at least ONLINE) would be if you hovered over each of the castles and a pop-up came up telling you who owned that castle ... i.e. you hover over Winterfell and the pop-up says Home of House Stark / Family Motto (or words) 'Winter is Coming' 

But still WOW .... AWESOME map .... love the series almost as much as I Love you map!

dog

----------


## GygaxLives

This map is amazing.  I love ASIF and you more than did Westeros credit.  Amazing job.  

Now if the damn fifth book would only come out...

----------


## TBF

> This map is amazing.  I love ASIF and you more than did Westeros credit.  Amazing job.  
> 
> Now if the damn fifth book would only come out...


oh, you are an optimist. Do you really believe there will be a fith book?!

And the most important point: Great Map Tear!

----------


## ExMachina

The only thing better then this beautiful map are the book's themselves.  :Smile: 

Absolutely stunning!  :Surprised:  Much deserved rep. +++

----------


## DMJay

Wow! I love the series. This maps detail and beauty is awe-inspiring. It puts the realm of Westeros into an entirely new perspective. Thanks for putting this up.

----------


## macbeth

It really is phenomenal, I'll be printing it out and hanging it in my cubical.  Others in my office read the books as well.

And did you guys hear?  "Winter is Coming" Spring 2011 to HBO.

----------


## bengaijin

Tear (or anyone else who knows):

How did you make your beautiful city and castle symbols? Are they made using a brush? I've recently finished making a map using your Saderan tutorial, and I'm having a hard time figuring out how to do justice to the painterly quality of the background with the symbols and labeling.

Thanks for sharing your maps (and techniques) with us all. I've learned alot from your work.

----------


## Stormcrowe

Looks like I might be meeting Martin next month. He is doing a con in Chicago mid april. Planning on having him sign GoT but with your permission I may have this map printed out on a nice high quality paper and see if he would sign that as well.

----------


## Steel General

> Looks like I might be meeting Martin next month. He is doing a con in Chicago mid april. Planning on having him sign GoT but with your permission I may have this map printed out on a nice high quality paper and see if he would sign that as well.


That would be cool.

----------


## macbeth

Well, he knows about it.  When I saw it a few days ago I e-mailed him the link, and he responded to me saying "It's Lovely".

----------


## TheRedEpic

I kind of want to make love to this map. Is that weird? haha. Bravo on a truly beautiful map. George would LOVE this i'm sure!

----------


## R@Mage51

Very well done.  I have always wondered what Esteros  looks like.  Its hard to  picture from Mr Martins discription but it must be MASSIVE!

----------


## Werthead

The maps from the new novel have gone online. Of particular interest is a detailed map of the Free Cities here.

----------


## mor2

and even Valyria if you want to experiment they are all here http://atrandom.com/dwdmaps/

----------


## Celtian

Wow. *jaw drops* Just wow. Amazing detail, this is beautiful!

----------


## Alex

As a giant fan of Martin, I wouldn't mind seeing this in reprints of the books or even the opening of the show.  :Smile:  I must confess, actually. I RP'd with other people and we used this wonderful map to help us! It also made me find the forum and want to map. So very appreciative!  :Very Happy: 

Amazing work! I shall rep -- if I haven't already!

----------


## Ildrako

amazing, envy

----------


## floco129

Beautiful.

----------


## theMountainGoat

Hi Tear

I've spent quite a lot of time over the last few months working on a speculative world map for A Song of Ice and Fire to be used in my Animated Timeline Map project. This new map incorporates and builds on your map of Westeros to include Essos, Ibben and the Summer Isles in a similar style. I know you've given permission for your map to be used in any non-commercial fan project but this builds on your work in a very substantial way and given your recent good news (congratulations btw) I wanted to run things past you to make sure things have not changed before releasing this onto the Internet.

I have included a scroll with licence details in the bottom left corner of the map which clearly indicates George as the copyright holder and attributes the original map of Westeros to yourself with the URL for this thread on the Cartographer's Guild website for reference. It is my intention to release this speculative world map under a Creative Commons Attribution-NonCommercial-ShareAlike 3.0 Unported License which means other fans are free to share and remix the work provided it is non-commercial, they attribute their work to its original creators (namely yourself and I with GRRM as copyright holder) and their work is released under same or similar licence.

I am also planning to create a website interface for the map which will allow people to hide the labels, city/town markers and various other details, and there will be various different versions of the image available for download since I know a lot of people want that sort of thing for their own gaming purposes.

I suspect you don't check this thread that often so I will try to PM you so we can exchange email addresses.

----------


## theMountainGoat

Beautiful map.

----------


## Robulous

I've been referring to this map while re-reading the first four books - beautiful map, and useful!

----------


## chrisfields23

What can I say that hasn't already been said? This map is Capital-A Awesome.

----------


## Werthead

For those interested in creating future ASoIaF/GoT maps, HBO has released a mostly canon map which shows more of Westeros and Essos than ever before. The far eastern edge of the map (Qarth and the coast of the Jade Sea) is not canon for the books because George R.R. Martin recently reconceived that entire region. The 'new' version will be appear in _The Lands of Art and Fire_, a map book due in October.



The HBO map doesn't show Sothoryos from the earlier ASoS/ADWD maps, so I created this blank template map to form a more complete picture. I put scale map into the bottom-right corner as that region is not covered on any map at the moment.

----------


## ennob

Tear, Really impressive! 

I read the books too (a while ago) but I have no where near as complete a picture as you've given me with this map.

----------


## Silveressa

Simply beautiful quality, the best I've found after more then an hour of searching; I'm definitely using this for my upcoming Game of thrones rpg campaign; great job!

----------


## korric

Really nicely done  :Very Happy: 

How did you do the snow beyond the wall? a texture or similar perhaps? I asking because I need to find a nice way of creating snow on a map im working on  :Very Happy:  and havent been able to find a tutorial yet  :Frown:

----------


## Kiroshi

Great rendition of George R. R. Martin's Westeros!
Fantastic!

----------

